# Distance between decoys on long lines?



## k seigneurie (Feb 5, 2007)

Just wondering what some of you guys space your decoys at, on your other lines. I am making three lines and thought I could learn threw your trial and error.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

A foot to 10 feet, ive seen em all. Ours maybe average 3 to 4 feet 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

6

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Timber said:


> 6
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


We usually just do our wing span. so around 6 feet. easier than measuring


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

spartansfan said:


> We usually just do our wing span. so around 6 feet. easier than measuring


Right for sure

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I do about a wing span as well. I can say i do bunch them up close like about a foot apart sometimes. If they are to close and you leave them all conected at the end of a hunt like i do they can tangle easier. The decoy drops get wound up around each other. So in that case wing span or further is better. But if you put them on each time you let long line out, bunching them and big spaces between groups looks more realistic.


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

I have two sets of mother lines. One for smaller lakes if I'm shore hunting at 6' apart and about 60' long. The other mother line deeks at 10' apart and about 110' long.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

got mine from Knudson, 7 foot apart and 20 foot anchor.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

The ones made by Decoy Rigs have them 9' apart. I made one of my own this year and had them 6' apart and, when looking at the two lines side by each, I think I like the 9' gap better.


----------



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

It doesn't really matter I do like to leave some space if I want the spread to look bigger. But I've had lines get tangled up before and all the decoys were touching and we killed birds do what ever is natural.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

close far does not really matter. Mine are set around 3 feet with 18" droppers and they come into the boat fine and into the tubs. 

We hunted my buddy's and my decoys this weekend his were set close 18" max between them with one foot droppers. His sure made a nice pod of decoys mine were used as runner lines leading into the pod. It worked well. 


The dogs ran right through the pod several times with no issues. But they are both experienced with long lines and we trained them to work through the lines when they were pups.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

I run mine 6-7 feet apart. As a few people have alluded to the distance between the decoys should be at least twice the length of your droppers. Much less likely to get tangled up that way.


----------



## drake14 (Nov 14, 2011)

I like 9" apart. I run 12 decoys per line to keep it simple , 9x12 =108 feet or 36 yards. It give me a good idea the distace the birds are at while shooting.


----------

